# New to singlespeed - which bike to get?



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been contemplating getting a singlespeed...for any of you ladies that have taken up singlespeeding, what changes have you noticed in your riding? I've been told that singlespeeding is great for learning line choices, and learning to keep your momentum up, among other things.

Also, what bikes are good? I'm 5'4" with a shorter torso. I've had issues with previous bikes having too long of a top tube and getting hand numbness and instability as a result. So fit is really important to me, I've learned my lesson. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

The Redline bikes are great starter singlespeeds. It is a good idea to get a cheap one, ride around on it and see what you think before investing in a high-zoot machine. I started with the Redline Monocog and was quite happy with it (it was later stolen). Since then, I have had 2 others - a totally rigid Bianchi and a big fat Kona with a Pike. Recently, I broke the Bianchi, and the Kona has since been converted to a fully rigid bike with big fat tires - I can't wait to go ride it. 

The things I learned from my Redline definitely influenced what happened with the subsequent bikes - I'm glad I only spent a few hundred bucks to figure it out.

Fit might not be a huge issue - you aren't ever going to sit down again anyway. Your arms and shoulders and lats will get very tired. If you hands go numb, remember to breathe and stop death-gripping the handlebar when you are torquing over climbs. 

Cheers,
C


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

*Go for it...*

I agree. You don't need to spend a fortune on one until you are sure you like it.
Best advice I learned is size and gear combo. I don't like a long top tube either, but I have noticed that many of the ss companies run them that way.
I managed to find a khs solo one with a 21.5 top tube which fits me perfectly which I can really push around.
Being 5'4" with a short torso, you might want to go with a used Bianchi because they tend to offer smaller sizes. Of if you can find an x-small On One, that's another little one.
You will likely improve your ride style from ss riding, like better line choices etc. Also IMO, from standing so much, your whole body gets stronger and you are always in ready position to power over obstacles being in that more agressive riding position. Make sure you start with an appropriate gear combo for "your" area.
If you don't, you will hate it and that might turn you off.
I made that mistake, rode it 2x and was ready to sell it by the end of ride 2. Changed my gear combo so I could handle it better and now ride it 90% of the time.
Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I rode the Surly 1x1. I'm also 5'4" and dug the fit of the XS. It's cheap, steel, surly, and comes in silly colors. 

What more could you want?

Also, Surly is a QBP company, and every bike shop has an account with QBP which makes ordering one pretty easy.

I'd veer from super heavy starter singlespeeds - only 'cause when you're small, a heavy bike can be more cumbersome. I definitely recommend getting a steel bike and some bigger tires, with both serving to make the rear end feel like butter. 

And who doesn't like their rear to be covered in butter?

Of course, Kona just came out with the A - a Full Suspension Singlespeed. I had a Santa Cruz Blur set up like that for a while. It was a really fun set up.

You might see a number of changes in your riding style, but the biggest is that you forget about the details. You forget about distance and speed and whether your heart rate ran at 70% of max. Your cyclocomputer gets traded out for a smile. 'Cause, damnit, bikes are just fun.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

chuky said:


> Your arms and shoulders and lats will get very tired. If you hands go numb, remember to breathe and stop death-gripping the handlebar when you are torquing over climbs.


Thanks Chuky - I do a lot of downhill, so I thought that singlespeed riding would be a great way to build some upper body strength! And to be able to mix it up and ride something completely different from my Intense 6.6.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Im a big fan of Kona. They've got a super sweet stock singlespeed in the Unit 2-9. I have a friend that rides a 16"(I think) and is loving it. The 07-08 frame color is purple...


----------



## tesla. (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out the Bianchi GUSS/WUSS/LEWIS. 

They do have a slightly longer top tube than the geared bianchi frames, but you can tweak the fit with a short stem and straight seat post. They are also one of the lighter stock singlespeeds that you will find.

If you have a local Bianchi dealer, they could probably make you a nice deal on last years WUSS.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

BShow said:


> Im a big fan of Kona. They've got a super sweet stock singlespeed in the Unit 2-9. I have a friend that rides a 16"(I think) and is loving it. The 07-08 frame color is purple...


me too. i've been riding the '06 Unit 2-9 for a year and looooove it. i'm waiting on my purple '07 frame as we speak!


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

*Thanks for the input!*

I purchased my frame - I got a Kona Explosif which can be run as a singlespeed or a geared bike later on!

Thanks for all the suggestions - lots of Kona riders out there! I took a look at the Unit, but the smallest frame wasn't quite small enough. The Explosif came one size smaller, and my bike shop had an older frame sitting around.

I'll post pics when I get it all together!


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

*Ta-da!*

Here it is! I had the frame powder coated - it is a Kona under there. A few new parts and some old parts, and voila! New single speed.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

cbharping said:


> Here it is! I had the frame powder coated - it is a Kona under there. A few new parts and some old parts, and voila! New single speed.


that is beautiful! love it!


----------



## akdeluxe (May 16, 2004)

*looks good*



cbharping said:


> Here it is! I had the frame powder coated - it is a Kona under there. A few new parts and some old parts, and voila! New single speed.


 Whats the name of that color? Thanks.

akdeluxe


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! That's nice...I love the "stealth" look to everything...pink King stuff, too. You didn't go cheap!


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

akdeluxe said:


> Whats the name of that color? Thanks.
> 
> akdeluxe


It's RAL 1019, grey beige.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

chad1433 said:


> WOW! That's nice...I love the "stealth" look to everything...pink King stuff, too. You didn't go cheap!


Thanks...the Chris King was the "extra", that's for sure. I already had one wheel built up and the CK headset (both left over from a previous bike). They were sitting around the garage for a year and I couldn't bring myself to sell them just yet. So the CK stuff was the more pricey part of the build. Already had the cranks and the stem. The rest of the build was not too bad expense-wise!


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Sweet bike! I have a fairly stock Unit and want to repaint the frame pink.


----------

